# US catastrophy



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok so I have been hearing pretty good talk about something serious about to hit the US. Well to tell you the truth the way our country is headed with Obummer in office and everything I really don't doubt it. The question is though what is really going to happen, and how can we be prepared? I was just wondering what peoples opinions were on this.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Gearhead14 said:


> Ok so I have been hearing pretty good talk about something serious about to hit the US. Well to tell you the truth the way our country is headed with Obummer in office and everything I really don't doubt it. The question is though what is really going to happen, and how can we be prepared? I was just wondering what peoples opinions were on this.


Could be a number of things. From economic collapse to major disaster. However IMHO under the current administrations policies it would be either an economic collapse due to the growing debt and reckless speding, or a massive terrorist attack again due to political softness, my third idea would be falling under NATO/New world order rule. But if I had to make a choice it would be a major economic collapse.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I think oldsoldier nailed it. To prep for one thing is about the same as any other disaster. Food, water, shelter.


----------



## LowJoe73 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah I would think an economic collapse that quickly leads to civil disorder, then martial law and then slowly being taken over by the UN. Sometimes I think the federal government is trying to collapse the economy on purpose so they can quickly usher in a one world government and monetary system.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Alien space ships land and the away teams start harvesting all the slower weaker humans as MRE's during their 48 hour liberty.

Seriously??? did you even bother to look at the posts on the very same first page as this forum?


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

They are all in on it and are doing it on purpose.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

From reading the posts I think most here, at list 75% of the active posters, are worried about Economic Collapse and prepping food, water, guns, fuel, medicines.... Of course EVERYONE should be AT LEAST prepped for the little things like a Sandy or Katrina, but that being said, it would be really sad to prep for an economic collapse and not have a plan/the preps to deal with other SHTFs like a NBC event.

BE PREPARED...FOR ANYTHING

and then don't worry about it!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

An economic collapse is going to happen and any of the other senerios are possable.

The end result is the same.

Collapse is collapse.

Survival is survival and recovery is recovery.

The only differing factor is time !


----------



## Attila (Jan 30, 2011)

Economic collapse is I guess the most likely, but how can anyone know for sure. I don't discount an EMP event, which hasn't been mentioned. other than the generic terrorist attack. Terrorist could launch a small nuke from the deck of a small ship or large boat from the Gulf of Mexico to over the heartland. Maybe even a couple to make sure. 

Padre you hit it right "be prepared for anything."


----------



## Gearhead14 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok so economic collapse is a logical idea, especially because our nation is in what seventeen trillion in debt now? I would not doubt that marshal law might be enforced due to mobs of starving people rioting stores and supermarkets for food and other supplies. Is there any other opinions?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> BE PREPARED...FOR ANYTHING
> 
> and then don't worry about it!


Padre for the win!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Padre for the win!


Someday I will become alknowing and wise like Padre and Sentry. Right now I am a padawan!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> Someday I will become alknowing and wise like Padre and Sentry. Right now I am a padawan!


Your one up on me CG , I don't even know what a padawan is , lol .


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

I fear economic collapse is inevitable, you cannot continue raising the debt ceiling, borrowing money from other countries and then turning around and then lending out money to another country to help them get back on their feet. It's a vicious cycle and we as a nation are going to get the shaft in the end. Then you throw in enviromental emergencies within our own, a war that has been going on since the beginning of time, large corporations and big banks owning everyone because everyone is constantly having to have the newest toy, the bigger house, the fancier car. People need to open their eyes, some things we cannot stop from happening, but others can be prevented. I will not be apart of the lemings falling off of the cliff, for I am an individual and do not feel the need to follow.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

oldsoldier said:


> Could be a number of things. From economic collapse to major disaster. However IMHO under the current administrations policies it would be either an economic collapse due to the growing debt and reckless speding, or a massive terrorist attack again due to political softness, my third idea would be falling under NATO/New world order rule. But if I had to make a choice it would be a major economic collapse.


I would give a lot to have any conviction at all that we will last 5 years without our preps being a matter of life or death. I have none.

I believe that the two biggest dangers right now are economic disaster, either US or worldwide, and the danger of armed and violent revolution.

Anyone who is not on the government take just watched the dole-ists vote for control of our country, successfully. As someone who was involved in this election, I have absolutely ZERO doubt that the election was stolen by fraud. The media is complicit, and the Republican party is more interested in not destroying the illusion that there is integrity in our election process while figuring out how to position themselves for political power next time than they are in fighting the theft. Plus they have no faith that they can win that fight when most of the media is a wholly owned subsidiary of the socialist wing of the Democrat Party.

The current political power group will do nothing to alter our economic course and will, in fact, continue to apply the accelerator. You can argue amongst yourselves about why, it really doesn't matter. Prior to the election I really felt that we had come too far to alter that course anyway, but as much as I wasn't a Romney fan I will say one thing. In that first debate, Romney was clearly a man who, at least in his own mind, was convinced that he had the answers, knew how to fix our economy, and was convinced that he could do so. I actually had some hope for a few days there. I see almost no chance of the economy surviving 5 years. Rapidly overtaking on the threat-o-meter is that the people who are being punished for success and responsible behavior so that the government can buy votes from the idiot masses are clearly reaching the "I've had it" stage. I will be amazed if, within the next 5 years, we don't start seeing a new kind of "terrorist" activity- the targeted assassination of political leaders and government agency leaders as people begin to fight back against bureaucratic oppression. I expect to ALSO see the assassination of more conservative leaders by socialist thugs looking to beat-down opposition. If there is UN intervention in this country, this violence will be the cause.

Whichever, I expect there to be widespread disruptions in food distribution and widespread panic and violence. The ability to feed your own family for a period of 6-12 months, and to protect your family and your supplies will make a major difference in who is around afterward. I truly believe that 7-10 years from now we will have a much smaller and vastly different population in this country. Either the eaters will over-run us and we'll be living in a government/corporate ghetto world after having suffered huge population losses, or the welfare state is going to be found in graveyards.

Those who can feed or supplement out of prepared stocks, who are prepared to be at least somewhat self sufficient and who can protect themselves are going to have the best chance of being among the survivors, one way or the other.

John


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

How many "whats gonna happen and when" threads does this make? My magic eightball is frustratingly vague on the subject.

The bottom line is, for me, prepping is just what I do because I like it. Gathering skills is a heck of a lot of fun. Who doesn't like guns and shooting, hunting and fishing, gardening a bit? Do I honestly believe that some great cataclysmic event will befall all of mankind in the near future that will make living off my preps the only answer for survival? Probably not. I do think we are in for some rough times however. 

I have always been an outdoors gear hound. A fan of weapons and shooting. I have farmed and deployed with the military. I store food because I like the security of not having to leave my house for a while in case of emergency. I also like the comfort of knowing I could get the hell out of dodge successfully if need be. I know I could help my loved ones through a rough patch. Mostly I like the freedom in knowing I could make it on my own no matter what. Also, I get to go camping, hiking, fishing, and hunting on a regular basis to perfect all these things. 
That being said, I also love history. History says no great empire lasts and that there is usually great chaos in between the old and new. The decisions, ideas, economic policies, and morality we have developed and pursued as a society are congruent with those of failed societies, governments, and empires. I seen the effects of bad government and lawlessness first hand and that has taught me to never place the responsibility of me and mine's well being in the hands of anyone else. 

I dont think the world will end but I do prepare appropriately for extended chaos and so should every decent person. We will need everyone with a brain we can get to pull us out of the muck and promote common decency as a way of life again.


----------

